
IS has sent 400 trained and coordinated terrorists to Europe - Trisell
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_BRUSSELS_ATTACKS_CELLS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-03-23-15-15-46
======
mtgx
If I were the heads of EU countries, and this actually happened (after the
already huge refugee crisis happened and keeps on happening), I would be
_extremely_ pissed off at the US for creating this problem for Europe in the
first place - if not in public, at least in backrooms.

~~~
gozur88
The US didn't create this problem.

~~~
dave2000
Really? Funding the taliban, backing western intervention in israel and across
the middle east for decades, invading iraq and afghanistan, destroying
democracy in south america. Non of that is responsible for revenge attacks
against the west?

~~~
gozur88
Nope.

Why are they attacking Belgium, of all places? There's always some excuse - it
really boils down to opportunity. To groups like ISIS the west is weak, and
that's provocation enough.

------
vannevar
I'm not sure anybody has much incentive to report this number accurately.
Whether it's ISIS, European security officials, or the AP itself, it's in the
best interest of all of them to report the highest estimate they can find.

------
bediger4000
I guess I can't get too excited - I don't know what the ratio of "terrorists
trained and sent to X" to "terrorists that end up not doing anything" is. We
know the latter exists: the November Paris attacks suspect Salah Abdeslam
apparently changed his mind and didn't blow himself up
([http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/19/paris-
attacker-...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/19/paris-attacker-
salah-abdeslam-was-supposed-to-blow-himself-up)). My guess is that there's a
pretty high drop out rate. But we'll never know, as that kind of statistic is
deeply classified.

